# F30 Surround View



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,

Am considering retrofitting surround view in phases. Initially, will have side view cameras (the ones in front fenders), along with ECU/control module and center console switch (already have rear view going in); subsequently, may put in top view (ones in mirrors)

Any Special coding or setup stuff I have to do?

Appreciate any pointers or help

Thanks


Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## hrvojehk (May 5, 2014)

Hi,

Any updates regarding the retrofit?

I would like to retrofit backup camera and side view cameras. Maybe surround view later on.

I did a small research and it seems that these parts are needed for the side view:

66539302258 Control unit (rear, top, side view)
61319252922 Switch 
66539240352 Side view camera x 2 
51117203825 Bracket, left 
51117203826 Bracket, right 
61119182329 Cable set, side view camera

I hope that it's good enough to drill holes in the front bumper, instead of buying a new one.

Does somebody know is it enough just to connect side view cameras to the control unit after the backup camera retrofit?

Regarding the coding, I assume that adding 5DL VO code is enough?


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

hrvojehk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any updates regarding the retrofit?
> 
> ...


For coding, you need to add both 3AG and 5DL.


----------

